# Sump And Heater Question?



## Saxon (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm thinking of setting up my first tank, it's going to be a 150 gallon, with a sump filter system. What heater would I use? Should I use just one? If so where would I place it, should I place it in the sump, next to the pump that returns the water to the tank?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would suggest using 2 or even 3 smaller heaters vs one large one... if one sticks on it wont cook your fish. I have mine in the sump near the return pump.


----------



## Waters (Feb 10, 2017)

I would also suggest using two....they can be placed anywhere in the sump....doesn't really matter where.


----------

